# Importing a car to the UAE



## Saeidm (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi. I would like to import an American car from japan to the UAE. Shipping, Insurance and documentation from Japan will be taken car of by the seller in Japan. 

My question is on the importation process to the UAE and geting the appropriate documents for registering the car. I own a small company in Ajman Free Zone and have imported may goods from China, but never a car. 

Would I be able to import this car on my own and get the papers to register it? Any idea what the process is? Or are there agents that specialize in doing this for a fee??

Thanks!
Saeid


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

See here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...60210-car-related-info-dubai.html#post9170258


----------

